

10 Javascript Shorthand Coding Techniques - chris_engel
http://www.jquery4u.com/javascript/shorthand-javascript-techniques/

======
ionfish
Aside from the fact that it's basically blogspam which does a poor job of
explaining common JavaScript idioms, articles like this are dangerous because
of what they _don't_ say.

In (2), for example, they suggest using the short-circuit feature of the ||
operator in assignments, and mention that a null, undefined or empty string
value on the left will make the assignment fall through to the value on the
right hand side. What this fails to mention is that any value that converts to
false will trigger the fall-through: this includes 0, false, and NaN and well
as the values already mentioned.

(9) is really pernicious since it neither explains the real uses of the
arguments object, nor mentions how it can screw up the public interface your
functions provide. For example, if a function has no named arguments it will
have a length property of 0. This can screw up all kinds of handy stuff like
higher-order programming.

------
mooism2
This is dire. For example:

> When doing “if checks” assignment operators can sometimes be ommited.

Should be comparison operators.

And more broadly, at this level you should explain boolean values.

